# Electronic plan review



## jpranch (Jun 16, 2010)

The old way:

View attachment 1365


Softwear installed:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1366


Up-graded and working! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1367


Too Cool!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1365


View attachment 1366


View attachment 1367


/monthly_2010_06/572953dcb06f3_MyOffice004..jpg.2e826c77a7ae24dce5077cd7d4e38ef6.jpg

/monthly_2010_06/572953dcb62b8_JimBrownreviewamp10.jpg.b2852336576e0045c230b292bfa881bf.jpg

/monthly_2010_06/572953dcbb195_MyOffice003..jpg.1ccf5d93becdf313d79d85208dee779a.jpg


----------



## Yankee (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG! you have a desk, , an' everything!


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2010)

jpranch

did you see the door swing problem, on the plans,  in the lower right corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim baird (Jun 16, 2010)

I notice that jp, like myself, favors a good six-inch work boot for desk duties.

I happen to have a desk now too, after 28 months with just cargo pants and a laptop.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice JP, what software are you using? We looked at a slick system a couple weeks ago, but it's a long ways from happening.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 16, 2010)

Been working on this project for 2 years and it's finally in action. We are using ePlan from HTE Sungard. I'm telling you that this software is performing above all expectations. Be sure to check out the "Building Safety Journal" when it comes out on June 25th. They did a featured article on our ePlan project / program.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 16, 2010)

That's the same system we're looking at, I"ll be checking with you, see how you like it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 16, 2010)

JP,

Very nice and from one who has been doing Eplan review for a few years now, if I kicked my feet up I would fall out of the chair.  Nice set up but miss the hat, I know...indoors


----------



## jpranch (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks FM. This ePlan stuff is really cool. Has tools I could not have dreamed of just 5 or 10 years ago. The hat was hanging on the wall behind me. Feet on the desk? Very rare moment!


----------



## RJJ (Jun 17, 2010)

So does this high tec stuff write the review letter also? Looks like all you have to do JP is point and click and the project is rejected or approved.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 17, 2010)

Rjj,



As for my set up, pretty much.  I have macros (pre set text applicable to the plan review) that I just select and insert and cutting and pasting sections of the codes for issues I cloud on the plans, stamp right to the drawing as “read only” and then I paste them into the applicable review note associated to the checklist number for the topic of review.  Personally it cuts down on review time by hours but not the quality of the review.  Now I am  :mrgreen: with envy and will show my Admin JP’s picture to verify my need for a bigger flat screen which will also come in handy for March Madness on Demand :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jun 19, 2010)

Dang! With cut backs I am lucky to get electric! Flat screen no way. So how much does this program cost?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 19, 2010)

Rjj,

Have to get with JP or Fatboy on the referenced eplan software JP is using and Fatboy is exloring.  I use Adobe Pro, Two 28" monitors, Autocad, Firezone and Microsoft Word/Excel plus various computer programs bootleged over the years.  I had to develop my own system due to similar budget issues but it works great for me and the DP's, Engineers and Firms that I correspond with.


----------



## conarb (Jun 19, 2010)

JP:

In what formats do you accept plans from applicants, DWG, PDF, other?


----------



## jpranch (Jun 21, 2010)

Cost ofthe program: $140K. But this program is used by at least 13 city divisions. I no longer have to hand write, type and mail review comments. It is all done within the program. File formats? The softwear accepts over 200 different file formats. For commercial we will only accept Vector PDF and DWF. Residential we will accept image PDF at 300 dpi resolution or greater.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 21, 2010)

> Now I am :mrgreen: with envy and will show my Admin JP’s picture to verify my need for a bigger flat screen


Don't show him the one with JP's boots on his desk


----------



## jpranch (Jun 21, 2010)

This program is internet based. You can do plan review from home. But I would be carefull who I told that to!!!


----------



## RJJ (Jun 21, 2010)

140K!!!!!!! I don't think I will ask for that program with budget cuts going on.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 21, 2010)

This project has taken over 2 years. We planned at least 1 year out for the price. The cost was not absorbed by any one department. It was budgeted as a capital inprovement project. In the light of CIP 140K is a drop in the bucket compaired to millions.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 21, 2010)

Ecomomy Package

*JP,*



That’s awesome and really up my alley with the multi-agency proactive-ness kudos’.   



*Rjj,*



Being in the fire service and like Marines……..we adapt and overcome.  I had a vision about 10 years ago about wanting to do inspections and review easier with less time constraints,  I got with our city engineering guys and found free software and developed paperless inspection forms with use on my Pocket PC and downloaded (*pdf) codes from sources for use as necessary on an SD card in the field.  



For plan review, pre-incident building/site survey development and GIS importing I can do everything using: (we also require *pdf vector, AutoCAD *dwg or *dwf format)  



Adobe Pro (extended) @ $300.00 http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobatproextended/features/



Autodesk Design View (Free) http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=8411823#channels_View



Firezone 3D @ 300.00 10 years ago now about $700.00

http://www.cadzone.com/Fire_Zone/Fire_Zone.htm



Email me and I can send you a PowerPoint file with a presentation I gave on electronic plan review and Pre Incident Surveys a few years ago at some conferences.  All it takes is a bit of time playing with these types of tools and anyone can master or tweak them via (work-around) to meet individual needs and say goodbye to allot of typing letters and get turn-around in hours or days versus weeks.  We were mandated to turn-around in 10 days so something had to be done.



We still print off reviews for the in-house property filing cabinet and print plans for field approvals though but we file them in the building department files electronically and email them to mechanical and electrical for their records.  



*MT,*



Photoshop


----------



## peach (Jun 21, 2010)

hey JP..

What program is this?  DC is going to something that looks similar.. projecdox or something.

could be a big improvement for alot of places.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 22, 2010)

It goes by 2 names, same program. Project DOX and ePlan by HTE Sungard.

FM, I also have down loaded the free Autodesk Design Review softwear but after using ePlan, well... It's like the difference between chicken salid and chicken crap. I also have a power point presentation on our project. Beleive me that this project is a lot more than just plan review. A lot more! I'll be happy to send it to anybody interested.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 22, 2010)

Just read the article in the ICC. Very interesting. Wife wants to go to Custer and Mr Rushmore in September maybe I will find time to stop by for a personal demo.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds good. Let me know.


----------



## jim baird (Jun 22, 2010)

Rockstar status!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 22, 2010)

JP,

I hear ya and agree although I doubt I'll ever see let alone use that software. Personally, I find it much easier using the Adobe stuff and converting AutoCAD *dwg after using the layer tools for what I review. I wish I could convince our building department to embrace the electronic media.

I had to go out to the county again to show them how to set up Outlook folders for me so I didn't keep getting kick back messages that their mailboxes were full or my messages were too large. As you know and we've spoke before, eventually and hopefully many more code officials will get with it. I love being in the pipeline with our GIS for water supply, gas and power grids and have the ability to share what we do with other jurisdictional agencies. I'm still a sinner by being :mrgreen: with envy.  Let me know when your FD needs someone like me


----------



## RJJ (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes! JP has made it as a feature in Cash Cow News. 3 ATB's. I am with out words.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 23, 2010)

JP,

Very nice article and congratulations. Your city is one that get's the big picture.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks all. Just one thing puzzles me. Thought I would hear from the Montana code officials. "Big sky country" is Montana not Wyoming.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 23, 2010)

Your close enough that when you look north it is a "Montana Big Sky"  

Besides it wasn't your fault the writer was from New Jersey  

Just don't refer to Wyoming as "The Last Best Place"

http://thettablog.blogspot.com/2009/02/montana-senator-max-baucus-announced.html


----------



## jpranch (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL. I'm less than 30 miniutes north from the Montana line. Every time I look north it is a Monatan sky. Especially in winter to see the next snow storm!


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 23, 2010)

Less than 30 minutes, thats what, 60 - 75 miles at a "reasonable and prudent speed"?

For those of you reviewing electronically, what do the DP's submit?  Electronic PDF's only?  Are they stamped electronically?  Do you still require a "wet stamp" on real paper somewhere?


----------



## MarkRandall (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm curious what is returned with the permit after review? I'm assuming marked up pdf's, but then what is used in the field. Do they keep a laptop with approved PDF's or are the applicants expected to print them out for field use? As an applicant, I'd love to submit electronically. The budgets and staff have been reduced so much at local building departments, I'd doubt they'd go this direction any time soon. Would not be good publicity...building department lays off xx employees in 2010, buys 140k software for plan review.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 30, 2010)

On vacation. Get back after the 12th. Happy independence to all! Never forget.


----------

